# The naby faces of Zacapa Centenario



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

The many faces of Zacapa Centenario

A lot has been said about this wonderful Guatemalan rum. These are its different versions. All them worth a try.

Your basic Zacapa is the 15 year. Even by rum standards, aging fit or 15 years is already an exception. Still a little rough around the edges, the Zacapa 15 delivers the sweet brandy-like trademark flavor profile of the line.

Next to it is a bottle of Zacapa 23. Can you tell I am partial to this one? Additional 8 years of aging smoothes out those edges into a silkier, almost syrupy body.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

_La creme de la creme _of the Zacapa Centenario line is the XO. In all honesty, there's not much I can say about this bottle since it just came as a gift last week. The XO is aged for about 25 years:dr.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Last one in my collection is the Zacapa 30 aniversario. This are numbered bottles which come in wooden cases including two sampling Riedel glasses with an engraved Zacapa logo. I have already tried this one and is very similar to the Zacapa 23 but the package makes it more special. My wife gave me this one.

Being from Guatemala, I am naturally biased towards this rum. Still, it is worth remembering it was selected as the best rum in the world back in 1998.

The following link is worth checking out;

www.ronesdeguatemala.com

Jorge


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

What time should I arrive for a sampling? I doubt I ever find any of those in my area.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

As a fellow Texan BOTL, U R more than welcome to show up for a sampling at any time. I don't want to consume these fine spirits without company.:tu 

Jorge


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

BTW, the title of the thread should read "The many faces of Zacapa Centernario". Sometimes, my figners moev too fats at the kyeabaord.

Jorge


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

RicoPuro said:


> BTW, the title of the thread should read "The many faces of Zacapa Centernario". Sometimes, my figners moev too fats at the kyeabaord.
> 
> Jorge


I figured the half empty bottle of Zacapa 23 explained the typos :al


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Not that ILdG is any more deceptive than other rum producers, but some pretty reliable sources have implied the Ron Z. XO is truthfully a blend of rums as young as 6 years old and as old as 25 years old.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Che:

You are 100% right. It says it clearly on the box. Like I said, that happens to be the only uncorked bottle in my Zacapa collection so I couldn't comment on its flavor. 

Cheers to that...

:cfJorge


----------

